# Pork Belly Prices



## mrad (May 2, 2017)

About a month ago the business section of the newspaper had an article on how pork belly prices were at an all time low due to a high supply.  At the time, Costco was selling pork bellies for $2.29 a pound.  Since then, the price at my local Costco has climbed to $2.99. Any idea why the price would be going up?

The article said pork producers knew the drop was coming due to high bacon prices and a high pork supply coupled with low pork prices. 

This seems go go against the supply and demand model.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2017)

Fluctuations of less than a dollar a pound, is not uncommon. Fuel and transportation costs rise and fall. Been some rough weather in parts of the country, may have had an effect. Could be just a local  adjustment. Guys report paying


----------



## hondabbq (May 2, 2017)

Pork belly prices around here have jumped considerably. I used to make bacon a lot for friends and family, but I have switched to back bacon as its much cheaper to buy.

I was paying $2/lb last summer for bellies and now its up to $3.40/ lb.

Im currently getting my pork loins for $1.77/lb, much more cost effective


----------



## noboundaries (May 2, 2017)

Prices, suppliers, sales, etc.  I picked up a pork butt for 99 cents / lb first of April.  Last week it was $1.99/lb.  I paid 88 cents/lb for chicken thighs on sale a couple weeks ago, then went back and they were $1.99/lb.  The meat I use to make beef jerky is usually $3.49/lb not on sale, $2.48/lb on sale.  Last week it was $4.99/lb, and I've never seen it that high. 

What goes on my grill or in my smoker is the least expensive protein I can find.  Keeps things mixed up.

For some unexplained reason, I can buy cured bacon for less than pork bellies.  Figure that one out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Prices, suppliers, sales, etc.  I picked up a pork butt for 99 cents / lb first of April.  Last week it was $1.99/lb.  I paid 88 cents/lb for chicken thighs on sale a couple weeks ago, then went back and they were $1.99/lb.  The meat I use to make beef jerky is usually $3.49/lb not on sale, $2.48/lb on sale.  Last week it was $4.99/lb, and I've never seen it that high.
> 
> What goes on my grill or in my smoker is the least expensive protein I can find.  Keeps things mixed up.
> 
> For some unexplained reason, I can buy cured bacon for less than pork bellies.  Figure that one out.



Buy a Train Car load of Bellies like OSCAR MAYER and l bet you pay $.99/lb.[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## hawcreekblade (May 2, 2017)

I have 4 bellies coming in today. curious what the price will be.


----------



## noboundaries (May 2, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Buy a Train Car load of Bellies like OSCAR MAYER and l bet you pay $.99/lb.[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ


Ooooh, unhappy wife, unhappy run for the hills and don't look back life cause she's gaining on you life.

We do have a train station here though.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

$3.29 Detroit area Mid November.

From $2.69 in August same store.


----------

